
2009 May Smile on Disruptive Startups - babyshake
http://gigaom.com/2009/01/03/2009-may-smile-on-disruptive-startups/
======
skmurphy
This quote from Richard Moross, CEO of Moo, on how to assess business ideas in
2009 was interesting:

    
    
       Is this really a business? Is it really different? If the elevator pitch includes the words ‘Twitter’, 
       ‘social network’ or ‘it’s web app X meets geek meme Y’ you probably need to rethink things - those 
       days are gone. Today your idea needs to be super-relevant: do people actually need this, or are you 
       just a solution looking for a problem?
    

Full interview here -
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2008/dec/25/digitalmedia...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2008/dec/25/digitalmedia-
downturn)

~~~
ajkirwin
Hasn't this ALWAYS been the case? It's just that every now and then, heads
slowly sink up asses and caution is thrown to the wind.

It's never a bad time if you really DO have a good idea.

------
sdurkin
Summary: Create value.

What a novel idea...

~~~
eli_s
It's good to hear people talking about creating value. Hopefully the days of
useless social networking, sheep throwing, farting phone vc fueled exit
strategy bullshit will be over for a while (until the next bubble).

